# Chinese "air defense" zone?



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Asian conflict because China/Japan/Korea are arguing over airspace. Anyone else been watching the tug-o-war match?


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Let's them argue,idc


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I read somewhere the reason they are arguing is because their respective protected air spaces are overlapping each other, and that the argument over claimed air space may escalate into WW3. I'm beginning to wonder what won't start WW3 these days.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When borders are shared their will always be disputes over the extended boarders. Oh well.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

No biggie Those people been fighting and arguing with one another forever and they will keep doing it..Like little kids on a playground..When you see China making a move for Taiwan and Japan then I would worry.. But that wont happen either due to the fact China depends on us to much for their goods..I would worry about the middle east more..Iran and Israel...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Let's them argue,idc


You should care. Japan and S Korea are our allies. That means if they are attacked, we will help defend them. That is unless the king decides to ignore those treaties. He is making up the rules as he see's fit.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The treaties we have with Japan and Korea have already been accepted by congress and the piss-ant in the white house has no say in whether we abide by them or not. Remember congress can declare war and the president has to put the military on the job.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, this would be the airspace over the Senkaku Islands and the rumor is that there are huge oil reserves there.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That's OK, Standard oil will employ submarine drilling and pipe the oil to Hawaii. That way we don't need to invade their airspace.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Was it the President or Congress who declared war during WWII?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Both, but the congress was really pissed so it didn't take long. Then the president announced it to the public. But then those on Hawaii were already in it so neither of them had much choice. I guess that means the Japanese declared war with a first strike that was supposed to have been announced just before the attack. Typical government bungle - from both the USA and Japan.

We intercepted and decoded the message before the Ambassador and sent it to Pearl Harbor but it was not marked "Urgent" so it got filed. Just another AW-sheite" in the annuls of political history.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

In FDRs speech, he said he was going to ask congress for a declaration of war.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! that is what he said and congress took about three seconds to do so. It was already a done deal.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> The treaties we have with Japan and Korea have already been accepted by congress and the piss-ant in the white house has no say in whether we abide by them or not. Remember congress can declare war and the president has to put the military on the job.


All he has to do is ignore what is going on. He gets some in congress to back him and it's stalled for quite a while. Say what you want, he can pull it off.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

inceptor said:


> All he has to do is ignore what is going on. He gets some in congress to back him and it's stalled for quite a while. Say what you want, he can pull it off.


Don't like what you are saying but it is true and needs to be said. nobama isn't stupid, he doesn't want to die in a major war with china or russia, he just wants to make Americans pay for the wrongs his father told him America did to his father and nobama's muslim brothers. Don't you know it's America's fault that those poor black people in africa shit in their drinking water, slaughter their own people and have nothing to eat because they don't know how to grow /raise food. But they know how the breed!


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> they don't know how to grow /raise food. But they know how the breed!


We are the only species on the planet that over populates the environment.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

vandelescrow said:


> We are the only species on the planet that over populates the environment.


No we are not.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Viruses over populate to the point that they die out.


----------

